# Reverse light Question



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, so I'm wanting to put a reverse light to aid with plowing etc... I know that there where a couple posts on this, but what is the final verdict? Do all 08+ Brutes have the reverse light wiring or is it just some of them?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

May have just answered part of my own question- #19 on schematic says reverse light (Europe models), but question is, do they all have the wires there and only the "Europe" models get charged when in reverse?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know this is not the answer you are looking for but you could wire up a small fog light to a switch that you could turn on and leave on when needed.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought a small back up light at Canadian tire and just wired it straight in. On my 07 it has a plug in the back with power when in reverse. I can get a picture later if you like.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

yes they do I have an led lite hooked into the factory connector on my 2011 and when put into reverse it comes on.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Brutemike is correct! There is a factory plug that powers up when put into reverse. There are two open plugs behind tail light. Its only one of them that works with the shifter.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I have both of those open plugs that come out of the wiring harness right near the taillight , but they are both hot when the key is on regardless of where the shifter is :thinking:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Hhhmmm. When I tested mine in reverse only one worked.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

CTBruterider said:


> I have both of those open plugs that come out of the wiring harness right near the taillight , but they are both hot when the key is on regardless of where the shifter is :thinking:


I THINK the reverse light circuit may be a ground break circuit. Both plugs will have power but ground is only complete in reverse for one of them. Try that and see if it works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I THINK the reverse light circuit may be a ground break circuit. Both plugs will have power but ground is only complete in reverse for one of them. Try that and see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


exactly......


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I THINK the reverse light circuit may be a ground break circuit. Both plugs will have power but ground is only complete in reverse for one of them. Try that and see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 Yep. And if your planning on running anything higher than a 35w single light, run a relay. I think Kawi says the circuit is good for 55w, its not


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome info guys, thanks again. Will check again for ground break tomorrow...


----------



## Baybilly (Sep 18, 2018)

I know this is an old, old subject but I have researched all over this forum and all the others I could find and can not get an answer. I have a 2004 Prairie 700 4x4 and want to have an automatic reverse light. There is only one plug on the back of the Prairie and it is hot all the time. This plug even shows in owner's manual that it is a 12 volt accessory power and is not the reverse plug. The service manual shows wiring at the back but it is not to be found. Does anyone know if the plug exists or what I need to tap to run a relay to light the light. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The early Brutes were that way too. I had to use a relay and micro switch off the shifter but an easier way would be to use any keyed-power source (because using one with power on all the time if left on will kill the battery...don't ask..did it) to power a relay, both load and coil, and tap into the lead going to the reverse light indicator on the dash,,,which is just a ground on the left side..and set the relay up as ground-triggered. That way in reverse the relay will have ground and close the load connection to the light. Simple but effective.


----------



## Baybilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks NMKawierider! I have been looking for a long time trying to figure this one out and hit the proverbial brick wall. This will be a big help. Just need to find the best place to tap that wire.


----------

